# Amy Winehouse is ruining winged liner for us all!



## magpierat (Mar 16, 2008)

Now, I've nothing in particular against Amy, her singing voice is incredible (although when she speaks I do get an urge to smother her with a pillow) her image is clearly her own and she doesn't care what other people think of her. She's clearly having a very rough time at the moment, and having to go through it in the media spotlight must make it 100 times worse, I think she's very strong for keeping up appearances. I admire her for having a "signature" look that is unlike anyone else's. BUT:

She's spoiled winged liner for all the rest of us!

Even wearing a small flick, I get people saying "oooh, were you doing Amy Winehouse eyes?"

NO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jesus tap-dancing Christ, is she the only person ever to wear that look?  I _adore_ flicky liner, I've worn it on-and-off since I was 14 and it certainly wasn't a "new" thing then. It just pees me off that recently it's become known as "Amy Winehouse Eyes", and I can't wear it without someone (even my own mother today, which is what set me off on this rant) commenting either that I look like her, or that they "love that Amy Winehouse look", or that I need my wings to be bigger if I _really_ want to look like her.

Women have been wearing winged liner since the ancient Egyptians, for pity's sake, Amy doesn't own it!

Anyone agree with me? Or am I just going to be patted on the head and told to calm down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

*deep breaths*


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 16, 2008)

That kind of thing is so frustrating! I'm not sure what people are acting as if she invented eyeliner either. I noticed a lot of magazines going on about Lily Allen's make-up when 'Smile' first came out too; some MA had 'invented' this brand new look, apparently, bright colours and winged liner had never ever been seen before - grrr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have pink hair and when Kelly Osbourne had _her _pink hair, people assumed I was trying to emulate her. They completely ignored the fact that my hair had already been pink for ten years ... It's not even so much an 'I did that first' kind of thing because of course I didn't and there's nothing new really, it's more just a 'so why have you only just noticed now?!' thing for me.


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 16, 2008)

haha aww i haven't heard that response yet.. i can understand how you'd feel tho..


----------



## kaneda (Mar 16, 2008)

hahahahaha, so so so so true!!! I've noticed it myself recently, and it does not amused me! I've been a fan of the 'flick' - and so many people know that I've been doing this from when i first started wearing make up - but now they've forgotten


----------



## eccentric (Mar 16, 2008)

I feel you. Amy's eyeliner isn't even a "flick," it's more like a SWOOOOOOOSH. It's huge and uneven and gross! Sorry, not trying to be a hater, I have nothing against her either, it's just her winged eyeliner is so poorly done. Or so it seems to me. I wear SMALLER, nicer wings almost every day and no one has said anything to me about Ms. Winehouse, then again I don't socialize too much. ;P 
However, back in 2004/05, whenever Ashlee Simpson came to be, everyone told me I looked like her because of my hair. It also doesn't help that I have a big nose (think: pre-rhinoplasty) and pale skin with dark hair, but still. Just because I have long, dark hair with bangs doesn't make me an Ashlee wannabe. I've had this hair my whole life, I just never grew out of my bangs, they suit me so I keep them.
I hate when people assume I'm trying to emulate someone when that certain person didn't even create the look and clearly isn't exclusive to them, so I know exactly what you're saying.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magpierat* 

 
_... (although when she speaks I do get an urge to smother her with a pillow)...._

 
When I hear her talk, all I can think of is Ali G.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 16, 2008)

No offense, but that's a bit of a silly reason to rant but I've never had my winged eyeliner compared to Amy's before like you have. Its good for her, at least. I know if I was famous I'd want to have my own little signature look that would remind people of me and makeme more succesful.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 16, 2008)

I've never had anyone (thank GOD!) tell me that. I wear a little wing. Amy has a damn car spoiler on her eyes.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 17, 2008)

I wouldn't call Amy's look "winged" eyeliner. LMAO It's more like a huge black gash smacked onto her face. i think it's ugly and crude. BUT she's a really good singer. So as long as i dont look at her (i usually feel embarrased for her or die of laughter) i can listen to her. 

ROFLROFL


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_ I wear a little wing. Amy has a damn car spoiler on her eyes._

 





 That's soooo effing true!


----------



## redambition (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eccentric* 

 
_I feel you. Amy's eyeliner isn't even a "flick," it's more like a SWOOOOOOOSH._

 
yeah, she's trying to get hired by nike as their new logo!






she'd look so much better with a more sedate flick... but put it this way. we're all talking about her. anyone who reads this thread and doesn't know who she is will probably go google her to find out. it's all publicity, baby.


----------



## User49 (Mar 17, 2008)

I can understand! I wear winged eyeliner a lot and it is most irritating to have people/customers mention her eyes. Because you are sitting there trying to do your own thing and create your own style and then they have to go and compare you to amy winehouse. Grr.


----------



## Amymo (Mar 17, 2008)

Saw her on Oxford Street doing some shopping a couple of weeks ago, I thought she was stunning, she has a real presence and her own sense of style, had a really funky little mini dress and braces, THAT eyeliner and a hot pink lippy, she looked awesome.


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 18, 2008)

What pisses me off in addition to your post, is that some people are actually calling her an icon for that hideous makeup of hers!

I am not sure if we all have this in mind when we do our makeup do we?

Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton » Blog Archive » If You Are Easily Offended…

(Open with care, might be offensive!)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 18, 2008)

That pic most likely shows the damage from her recent bout of impetigo.

Impetigo: a contagious infection of the skin caused by staphylococcal and streptococcal bacteria and characterized by blisters that form yellow-brown scabs.  

Gross yes, but not much to do with her makeup.


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 18, 2008)

Saying that Amy Winehouse  came  up with  winged eyeliner is like saying that Kim Kardashian  came up with  heavily smoked  eyes and nude lips...it bugs me how people keep calling this her (or their) look(s).  Ya, it may be how they wear their make up everyday (which I think is terribly boring....) but they did not come up with it, not that I know who did...but it sure wasnt them.

Anyway...

Also, I really like Amy Winehouse...but what the hell has Kim Kardashian ever done?  Why do I even know who she is?  Seriously...what does she do? I really do not know.


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_That pic most likely shows the damage from her recent bout of impetigo.

Impetigo: a contagious infection of the skin caused by staphylococcal and streptococcal bacteria and characterized by blisters that form yellow-brown scabs. 

Gross yes, but not much to do with her makeup._

 
Yar, I know... she had lovely skin at one stage when she was plumper... but I was referring to the whole package. Her eye makeup mess is exaggerated by the whole face condition imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as they say, flawless base is important etc. hehe


----------



## magg0rz (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I've never had anyone (thank GOD!) tell me that. I wear a little wing. Amy has a damn car spoiler on her eyes._

 
LOL. My dad made a comment about how my eye makeup looked weird. He now has the association that all British women do their makeup like her.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 20, 2008)

lol this is true poor amy was a crazy goat although i do still like her

my sister had a faux hawk for years and years and years and i had a long fauhawk some time ago and we decided to change it up after about 6months of constant "oh your doing the maddox mohawk" (yes because as two mid 20 something west indian women we wanted to look like a 5 yr old little boy lol) and then ppl would say the most random things to me "oh you like hip hop? but you have a weird punk hair" (i would just stare because whatelse could i say) and my favorite and this would happen at work "so how do you come to work like that" (i work at mac last i checked i don't even need hair to work there)


and the fuschia hair i've had it for a year now and people will ask me about my future and if i plan on having pink hair when i am done school? lol obviously not but why wouldn't i do fun things now that i can


i love this post b/c although it's lame to get annoyed over these things they are non the less annoying as ass when they are a constant


----------

